# To shear or not to shear; that is the question



## mystang89 (Jun 12, 2017)

So I have 3 Awassi sheep, 2 are 4 months old and the lady is a bit less than 2 months. The temp is holding steady around 90f. Their wool looks thick enough to make them uncomfortable in the sun and the pant. Should I shear them?


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 12, 2017)

mystang89 said:


> So I have 3 Awassi sheep, 2 are 4 months old and the lady is a bit less than 2 months. The temp is holding steady around 90f. Their wool looks thick enough to make them uncomfortable in the sun and the pant. Should I shear them?


I probably would, however I normally shear lambs when they are yearlings.


----------

